# Programacion con GTK+ en C++

## murillo555

Hola Buenos Dias! vengo a preguntar unas cosas de gkt con la esperanza de que alguien me pueda ayudar.

Veran estoy programando una interfaz grafica en donde lo que quiero es poner un drop list (en este caso puse un combo box) y en el mismo codigo estoy generando unos arreglos

 bidimensionales aleatorios que se ven generando infinitamente con un ciclo while (-1), mi duda es, como puedo hacer que en cada iteracion que se genere un arreglo bidimensional 

esta actualice el combo box, o la drop list,  y agregue un elemento mas a la lista y que este elemento sea el arreglo generado anteriormente? basicamente lo que quiero hacer es un

 array Double, pueda modificar lo que muestra el combo box, tambien si puede ser con un label estaria bien, osea que la etiqueta que muestra el label se actualice con cada iteracion,

 es solo que en verdad no encuentro la forma de hacerlo todo esto es en C++ perdonen la

 molestia y espero su ayuda! muchas gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Has mirado en la documentación de GTK:

https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkComboBox.html#gtk-combo-box-set-model

Parece que tendrás que usar gtk_combo_box_set_model () y previamente haber preparado un GtkTreeModel:

https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkTreeModel.html

Ten en cuenta lo que pone sobre usar  gtk_cell_layout_clear() para que se muestren los nuevos datos.

----------

